# Used bee hives for sale



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I found used Honeybee hives for sale for $65.00.
They need to be cleaned & painted.
10 frames, shallow super.
Is this a good deal or should I buy new hives?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I know it sounds cheap but you don't know why there isn't any bees living in them. More than likely they have mites or some sort of disease even moths. Either build yourself some new ones or buy some. Not worth the risk in my opinion. I've seen my Grandpa scorch the inside of hives with a torch but I never take that chance. :wave:


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

The moths and the mites are not so much a problem. It's the diseases. American foul brood and Nosema. You can torch the boxes, but not the frames. Recycling used bee equipment is really frowned upon. As Hashbrown said, you don't know what killed them. It's not worth the risk.

It isn't that hard to build some boxes yourself. You can save a lot of money and have peace of mind as well.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

This why I ask you, I thought it was to good to be true.
I have a band saw,table saw, router & drill press.
So I should just make a hive & see if it the best thing for me.
They run between $170.00 & $350.00 on line plus tax & shipping.
Do not know when I can get around to making the hive, maybe after the seeds & transplants are in, but before the fruit is ripe.
Thanks again.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Most will not recommend starting with used equipment, of course after a year it is all used anyways. I agree with the fact that you don't know what has happened with the boxes, and that is a degree of risk, that varies with how you clean them and what state they are in. I know several people who started with used equipment, bought from people they trusted, and they have done well. If the frames are plastic (which I am not fond of) they can be thoroughly disinfected, of course you have to be certain that there will be no harmful residue. If they are wood they can still be brought up to pasteurization temperatures, although obviously the foundation and comb will be lost. There are many ways to reduce the risk of old equipment if you choose that route, BUT;



crabapple said:


> This why I ask you, I thought it was to good to be true.
> I have a band saw,table saw, router & drill press.
> So I should just make a hive & see if it the best thing for me.
> They run between $170.00 & $350.00 on line plus tax & shipping.
> ...


That seems really high to me. Up here in Canada, prices tend to be higher for most things but I can buy a complete hive; 4 deep supers w/frames, top, bottom, and inner cover, for less than $150. I prefer wood/wax though (so do the bees), plastic is a higher initial investment that some small beekeepers have luck with :dunno:


----------

